# Materials Selection in Mechanical Design, Third Edition by Michael F. Ashby



## Engineer_abs (17 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم

Materials Selection in Mechanical Design, Third Edition by Michael F. Ashby


----------



## ahmed alfaid (17 أبريل 2011)

كتاب جميل بارك الله فيك و في انتظار المزيد


----------



## Engineer_abs (19 أبريل 2011)

ahmed alfaid قال:


> كتاب جميل بارك الله فيك و في انتظار المزيد



شكرا يااخي علي ردك الجميل


----------



## Engineer_abs (28 أبريل 2011)

Materials Science and Engineering: An Introduction by William D. Callister


----------



## safa aldin (3 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيك و في انتظار المزيد


----------



## bakker (29 مايو 2011)

how to download the file?please make it clear and easy

don't waste our time please


----------

